# Seeking to help educate the imgur.



## Nobody (Mar 1, 2015)

*http://imgur.com/gallery/x6Anw

If you are interested, please copy the above link into your browser.
*
Imgur is an image sharing site where people can upvote or downvote image galleries, make comments about an image, and then upvote or downvote the comments. It operates as a community forum in a constantly updating and thus changing experience.

Today a user posted a world map depicting some locations of furries.

Whenever I see posts that mention or discuss furries, I often start to see malicious people or even just ignorant people who want to generalize the entire culture of "furry" as sexualized. It is true that within every group there are individuals of one kind, but it is not honest to describe the whole this way. It is not right to be rude to furries who enjoy or entertained by sexualized items, but it is also not fair to let people believe that the term "furry" only means this. In the hope of ceasing this perpetuation, I ask for your help to make a few adjustments to this post on imgur to help educate and correct this misnomer.

I already posted a few message, such as: 

Little reminder here that furries just means people who think animals are neato and feel represented by them, and like to dress up as them.

Little reminder here not to ridicule or ostracize people for their interests. We all explore identities differently: Religion. Fandoms. Etc.


And already the downvote fairies who do not want to accept that people are people no matter the flavor are trying to hide my post. You may choose, if you have an imgur account, to aid me in my little quest, or not.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 1, 2015)

Who gives a damn?


----------



## Nobody (Mar 1, 2015)

Tsk tsk. That's no way to reply. Pretty negative outlook. Perhaps you should consider the feelings of others? Obviously I care, or I would not have posted it! I appreciate you taking the time to read over my message, though.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 1, 2015)

This is the first time that I can say that nobody literally cares.


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 1, 2015)

Honestly, what I'm saying is that you shouldn't care about correcting some "image" or what people think of you (or 'us'). 
Just enjoy your fandom and ignore naysayers. If they really want to know, they'll ask.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Honestly, what I'm saying is that you shouldn't care about correcting some "image" or what people think of you (or 'us').
> Just enjoy your fandom and ignore naysayers. If they really want to know, they'll ask.



Meh. I can dig the "don't let people get ya down" part of your post but I don't really see the harm in making an Imgur to promote a different idea of furries. It's his time, his energy, why shouldn't Mr. Nobody do as he pleases?


----------



## Taralack (Mar 3, 2015)

shteev said:


> you just need to take it like a champ and save yourself the headache of constantly being at war with people on the internet you don't know.



As they say, the harder you struggle, the more they want to hit you.


----------

